# How to build a CORNER VIVARIUM & BASE UNIT-PART 2



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

:welcome:

*Continuing from where we left off...You should hopefully be at this stage in the construction of your CORNER VIVARIUM UNIT.*







 

So now we move on to attaching the 2 front plinths. to top and bottom. these are identical at 3" high and around 2ft long. 
Installing the plinths is easy. however i recommend using some contact adhesive as well.

Below are 2 pics showing the position of the plinths in the unit shown from inside. As this is a corner unit we will not be attaching the sides. but rather securing each plinth in place at the bottom. Installation is done easier by working with the unit in this position. turning it over to do the reverse. 







 
*To install , first place the panel inside the unit and position it centrally with the ends touching the side panel walls. the longer the panel. the bigger the gap between the panel and the front lip..you ideally want it about an inch in from the end..trim the length of the panel to get this right, then trim the other panel to match.*
*Apply contact adhesive to the bottom edge and place it into position. then remove it immediately, and reapply a line of contact adhesive inside the unit where the glue has marked its position. Leave for 5 minutes. and then fit the panel...this predrying period will assist in a secure hold.*
*Once in position, turn over the unit and repeat for the other panel, meanwhile, screw 2 screws into the panel for extra rigidity and repeat again with other side.*​ 
*At the end of all this, we get to this stage..*​ 






 

*The final finishing touches now consist of 3 things*​ 
*1/ Applying the glass runners to the front plinths top and bottom*​ 
*2/ Finishing off all exposed cut edges with iron on edging to match - and also to use edging to cover all the screw heads on the top of the unit.*​ 
*3/ Fitting vents . *​ 
*The first 2 are covered in detail in my previous thread here...*​ 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/470803-how-build-your-own-wooden.html​ 
*As far as vents are concerned, well its a matter of choice really. I have shown the finished unit with vents in the front panels, but equally they could just as well be mounted in the rear part of the vivarium.*
*Hence I have left these details out, leaving it up to the builder to choose what suits them...*​ 
*So after all that..we have reached the finished corner vivarium*​ 






 


*OY!!! WHAT ABOUT THE BASE UNIT !!!?*:whip:​ 

*Dont worry.....I hadn`t forgotton!*​ 
*Thats the easy part...ITS EXACTLY THE SAME!.just smaller in height at 2ft.Well easier really as there are no front risers. Basically replicate everything in the guide, . then edge tape and its done! The shelf is the triangle offcut from earlier..you will end up with 4 in fact..pick the best one and fit halfway up in the base unit. Simple L bracket will hold it securely.*​ 
*So now, congratulations! its done i*!!:2thumb:​ 






 


*I hope this will prove useful to budding builders out there..Dont worry..you CAN do it....just take your time....drink lots of tea.......and don`t forget the plasters*.:whistling2:


:2thumb:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

You definately have provided some *very* useful information. I am inspired.:no1:

Bill


----------

